
A Practitioner’s Guide to Net Promoter Score - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.co/a-practitioners-guide-to-net-promoter-score/
======
minimaxir
Don't ask for upvotes: "dear HN friends- please read and upvote the latest
essay on Net Promoter Score in the /newest section :) Thanks."

[https://twitter.com/andrewchen/status/696777766377623552](https://twitter.com/andrewchen/status/696777766377623552)

------
tswartz
This post has some useful advice on how and when to implement an NPS survey.
As someone who is implementing it for the first time at my company it was
helpful to learn that LinkedIn sees NPS as a lagging indicator and that they
don't expect to see a meaningful change right after product launches. It takes
time for users to internalize the change and thus change their "promote"
opinion.

I was a bit surprised that they only survey NPS once a quarter. I'd expect
this to be an ongoing weekly survey, especially since LinkedIn has the traffic
to get significance quickly from a small % of their visitors.

